# What do you guys think?



## Lalababy (May 21, 2013)

Hey haven't been on here since my introduction weeks ago.

Anyways, I rescued an abused dog in January. He was roughly a year old when I rescued him. I'm uncertain of his exact age, due to the situation that I received him. However the vet determined him to be around a year old give or take. So soon I assume he should now be approaching age two!

He exceeded my expectations for him, and you would never know by meeting him that this was once a severely abused dog. He would cower down when you swept the floor, or put his tail between his legs and shiver when you picked up a stick to simply play fetch. At one point and time, I thought he would never trust me, and be scared of everyone and everything for the rest of his life.

I never gave up on him. All he needed was love, and I give him plenty. In return he loves me one million times more, and never leaves my side. As i'm typing this he is sleeping right next to me. He sleeps next to me in bed every night. He is confident, obedient, smart, loyal, and so sweet. The only thing that he is scared of now is plastic bags. Which is really weird. 

Anyways, I wanted to post a few photos and get your opinions on what breed of dog he might be. "Pit Bull" Is very vague. "pit bull mix" is also very vague. I get those quite often. So if you could be very specific I would much appriciate the opinions. Thank you! 

Without further adieu, Here's Ruebyn. :clap::woof:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty boy! However "pit bull" isn't vague. It is meant to be a nickname for the one and only American Pit Bull Terrier. Without knowing his lineage there is know way to tell what he is or isn't mixed with so I would just call him a mix breed, dog of unknown lineage, or what I call my mixes "mutt". As long as you love him that's all that matters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalababy (May 21, 2013)

His body structure and everything, I think he looks like an American pit bull terrier.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lalababy said:


> His body structure and everything, I think he looks like an American pit bull terrier.


You can't guess a breed based on looks. I have a mutt that looks very similar to an APBT. I have no clue what she is so she's a mutt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nah...his body structure doesn't really look like an American Pit bull terrier. Maybe in the media's eyes, but not to those who actually own the real deal dogs.  he looks like a mastiff type cross to me..maybe even American Bully mix...throw some lab in...maybe pointer...who knows! But guess what? That is OK!! Lots of folks here own dogs of unknown orgin (mutts). Just tell people he is a rescue and you have no way of knowing his true breed make up  when I have a foster dog that is what the media would call a "pitbull" I just call them either American Shelter dogs or "bully breed" type dog. 

It's in everyone to want to label their dog as some breed or mix of breeds but in reality, with bully breed dogs that is just not possible. So many breeds of dogs and mixes there of when crossed create this thing that the media calls a "pitbull." Corsos, dogos, American Staffordshire, American Pit bull Terrier, Staffy Bull, American Bully, and other mastiff dogs all when crossed with each other and other breeds sort of create this look and bam!! There you have it, a pitbull according to the media. True American pit bull terriers are not often found in shelters, etc. 

Anyway, enough rambling....I am so glad to hear how far he has come!!! It is wonderful to see a dog progress  hope you stick around!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

good lookin dogs. Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Lalababy,

Ruebyn is a handsome young man. He does look like he has some type of bull dog in him. Past that it's any ones guess. I would simply call him a mixed breed, which is 100% accurate. Thanks for the great pictures and welcome!

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lalababy said:


> His body structure and everything, I think he looks like an American pit bull terrier.


Lololol

99.9% of America wouldn't even recognize a True APBT if it came and bit them in the ass

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lololol
> 
> 99.9% of America wouldn't even recognize a True APBT if it came and bit them in the ass
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not a good analogy lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice looking doggy, congrats on rescuing your new family member! Typical Pit Bull type dog that bounces right back from a $h!tty situation. There are so many dogs in shelters that can be absolute gems.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Not a good analogy lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol good point!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

He's very cute, he's lucky you took him in. We think our dog was abused before we got her, too, she's still jumpy but for the most part a completely different dog than when we got her. I see a little bit of pit, some lab, maybe boxer. I love his coat color I've always wanted a dog that color.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Not a good analogy lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Oh I don't know , maybe the country could use a whle slew of Bullyson's hanging off the posterior of a variety of politicos and a shakin' to beat the band.

'Course one would wish to make damn sure the dogs were vaccinated for everything under the Sun , wouldn't want the dog(s) to catch Rabies or some disease such as socio-political GREED from that particular buncha two legged rats.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

To the OP, as everyone else has already stated, unfortunately, when you have a dog of unknown origin, it's just that... unknown. It would be irresponsible of us to label any dog as a certain breed or mix thereof, therefore, we avoid doing such. The responsible, and correct, identification is simply a dog of unknown breed or origin. If you'd like, you can take a stab at what you think my black and tan dog is, and your best guess would be as good as mine. His shelter papers say he's a lab mix, and it's very possible he has lab in him, however, most people that see him think he's a Rottweiler mix. He did look the part as a pup, but now more closely resembles a German Shepard Dog mix. My vet says he could possibly have Doberman in him. It's anyone's guess, so I have a mutt. He's a great dog, and is loved and that's all that matters. 

Sarah, as far as guessing a dog's past when it's unknown (whether they were abused, fought, etc.) is equivalent to guessing the dog's breed or mixes thereof. Did you ever consider the possibility that perhaps the dog just hasn't been properly socialized (exposed to different sights, smells, sounds, etc.) and maybe that's why the dog reacts the way it does? My little girl cowered down at the sight of a set of bed rails the other day, because she's never seen them in a vertical position, although she's seen them on every bed in my house, with a mattress and box spring mounted on them. Does that mean she's been hit with them before? No, I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, and I know her breeder personally, and know that the breeder would never abuse the dogs on her yard. My mutt boy went down in the basement with me the other day, and cowered at a rusted can of paint... same thing, he's been in the basement with me plenty of times, and has just never encountered that paint can before, but that doesn't mean he was hit with one before. Just saying... you can assume all you want that your rescue was abused, that doesn't necessarily mean that's the case. Perhaps you should work on socialization some more, and expose the dog to said items that he/she is afraid of, show them that the item is not going to hurt them, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> To the OP, as everyone else has already stated, unfortunately, when you have a dog of unknown origin, it's just that... unknown. It would be irresponsible of us to label any dog as a certain breed or mix thereof, therefore, we avoid doing such. The responsible, and correct, identification is simply a dog of unknown breed or origin. If you'd like, you can take a stab at what you think my black and tan dog is, and your best guess would be as good as mine. His shelter papers say he's a lab mix, and it's very possible he has lab in him, however, most people that see him think he's a Rottweiler mix. He did look the part as a pup, but now more closely resembles a German Shepard Dog mix. My vet says he could possibly have Doberman in him. It's anyone's guess, so I have a mutt. He's a great dog, and is loved and that's all that matters.
> 
> Sarah, as far as guessing a dog's past when it's unknown (whether they were abused, fought, etc.) is equivalent to guessing the dog's breed or mixes thereof. Did you ever consider the possibility that perhaps the dog just hasn't been properly socialized (exposed to different sights, smells, sounds, etc.) and maybe that's why the dog reacts the way it does? My little girl cowered down at the sight of a set of bed rails the other day, because she's never seen them in a vertical position, although she's seen them on every bed in my house, with a mattress and box spring mounted on them. Does that mean she's been hit with them before? No, I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, and I know her breeder personally, and know that the breeder would never abuse the dogs on her yard. My mutt boy went down in the basement with me the other day, and cowered at a rusted can of paint... same thing, he's been in the basement with me plenty of times, and has just never encountered that paint can before, but that doesn't mean he was hit with one before. Just saying... you can assume all you want that your rescue was abused, that doesn't necessarily mean that's the case. Perhaps you should work on socialization some more, and expose the dog to said items that he/she is afraid of, show them that the item is not going to hurt them, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.


Good post!

My boy was scared of a pine cone lol like terrified until I showed him it's nothing, now he collects them around the neighborhood

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you desrve a medal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it takes people like you to keep the breed going, but get him 'fixed' asap

and if you want to become a breeder, get a certified [papered] one.

but i'm gonna tell you something about these dogs,

they dont know if they got papers or not...........

but i will tell you this, a rescue knows he has been rescued, and you will have a

'best friend' for life, tip of the hat to you,

you come across a a person with the right mind set.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> To the OP, as everyone else has already stated, unfortunately, when you have a dog of unknown origin, it's just that... unknown. It would be irresponsible of us to label any dog as a certain breed or mix thereof, therefore, we avoid doing such. The responsible, and correct, identification is simply a dog of unknown breed or origin. If you'd like, you can take a stab at what you think my black and tan dog is, and your best guess would be as good as mine. His shelter papers say he's a lab mix, and it's very possible he has lab in him, however, most people that see him think he's a Rottweiler mix. He did look the part as a pup, but now more closely resembles a German Shepard Dog mix. My vet says he could possibly have Doberman in him. It's anyone's guess, so I have a mutt. He's a great dog, and is loved and that's all that matters.
> 
> Sarah, as far as guessing a dog's past when it's unknown (whether they were abused, fought, etc.) is equivalent to guessing the dog's breed or mixes thereof. Did you ever consider the possibility that perhaps the dog just hasn't been properly socialized (exposed to different sights, smells, sounds, etc.) and maybe that's why the dog reacts the way it does? My little girl cowered down at the sight of a set of bed rails the other day, because she's never seen them in a vertical position, although she's seen them on every bed in my house, with a mattress and box spring mounted on them. Does that mean she's been hit with them before? No, I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, and I know her breeder personally, and know that the breeder would never abuse the dogs on her yard. My mutt boy went down in the basement with me the other day, and cowered at a rusted can of paint... same thing, he's been in the basement with me plenty of times, and has just never encountered that paint can before, but that doesn't mean he was hit with one before. Just saying... you can assume all you want that your rescue was abused, that doesn't necessarily mean that's the case. Perhaps you should work on socialization some more, and expose the dog to said items that he/she is afraid of, show them that the item is not going to hurt them, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.


You're right. I only say that because of how scared she is around men, that's what I meant when I said jumpy. And I knew she had seen men before I got her, and the people that gave me to her said they had suspicions that she had been beaten. So that is why I think she was abused but you're right I don't really know. We work on socialization a lot  she takes treats from men now when they used to have to toss them to her. I do my best to have people that meet her outside take it slow with her or not at all, she's cute so people like to pet all over her and she's not too big on that. I did make a topic about it when I got her and got lots of good advice that got Xena to the point she is at today.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

surfer said:


> you desrve a medal!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it takes people like you to keep the breed going, but get him 'fixed' asap
> 
> ...


:clap: very well said.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> To the OP, as everyone else has already stated, unfortunately, when you have a dog of unknown origin, it's just that... unknown. It would be irresponsible of us to label any dog as a certain breed or mix thereof, therefore, we avoid doing such. The responsible, and correct, identification is simply a dog of unknown breed or origin. If you'd like, you can take a stab at what you think my black and tan dog is, and your best guess would be as good as mine. His shelter papers say he's a lab mix, and it's very possible he has lab in him, however, most people that see him think he's a Rottweiler mix. He did look the part as a pup, but now more closely resembles a German Shepard Dog mix. My vet says he could possibly have Doberman in him. It's anyone's guess, so I have a mutt. He's a great dog, and is loved and that's all that matters.
> 
> Sarah, as far as guessing a dog's past when it's unknown (whether they were abused, fought, etc.) is equivalent to guessing the dog's breed or mixes thereof. Did you ever consider the possibility that perhaps the dog just hasn't been properly socialized (exposed to different sights, smells, sounds, etc.) and maybe that's why the dog reacts the way it does? My little girl cowered down at the sight of a set of bed rails the other day, because she's never seen them in a vertical position, although she's seen them on every bed in my house, with a mattress and box spring mounted on them. Does that mean she's been hit with them before? No, I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, and I know her breeder personally, and know that the breeder would never abuse the dogs on her yard. My mutt boy went down in the basement with me the other day, and cowered at a rusted can of paint... same thing, he's been in the basement with me plenty of times, and has just never encountered that paint can before, but that doesn't mean he was hit with one before. Just saying... you can assume all you want that your rescue was abused, that doesn't necessarily mean that's the case. Perhaps you should work on socialization some more, and expose the dog to said items that he/she is afraid of, show them that the item is not going to hurt them, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.


:goodpost:


----------



## Lalababy (May 21, 2013)

Thank you  I was in the right place to get another dog, and I figured why not. I didn't want a puppy, because puppies get adopted out like Mc Donalds sells Mc Doubles. Lol. I wanted an animal that needed me. I wanted to save one. 
I got him fixed. Recently I got him micro-chipped, rabies shot, and liscensed.

I know I won't know exactly what breed he is, but I do think it's fun to guess and get other peoples opinions. Obviously I won't know 100%. It is entertaining though because someone on here said boxer, i've never got that one before.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow what a sweet face, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Lalababy said:


> Thank you  I was in the right place to get another dog, and I figured why not. I didn't want a puppy, because puppies get adopted out like Mc Donalds sells Mc Doubles. Lol. I wanted an animal that needed me. I wanted to save one.
> I got him fixed. Recently I got him micro-chipped, rabies shot, and liscensed.
> 
> I know I won't know exactly what breed he is, but I do think it's fun to guess and get other peoples opinions. Obviously I won't know 100%. It is entertaining though because someone on here said boxer, i've never got that one before.


The ears and the white markings on the paws make me think of a boxer. Something about the face too


----------

